# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Live broadcast from FUE Europe - Malaga, Spain

## tbtadmin

Thursday, April 26, 2018 at 8:45AM GMT+1 
Tonight (Wednesday) 11:45PM PST Here in the U.S.

https://livestream.com/forhair/fue-europe-malaga
 


FUE Europe will present the first live internet broadcast of a hair transplant conference. This broadcast is available to physicians and patients interested in hair loss solutions.

The broadcast will include an impressive panel of physicians devoted to surgical and medical treatments of hair loss.  Our president, Lars Heitman, our meeting chairwomen Theresa Myer and Chiara Insalaco, and our scientific directors Christian Bisanga and John Cole invite you to enjoy this meeting live on the internet.

----------

